# Yamaha x73 receivers dropping Pandora



## tforgan (May 2, 2012)

Does anyone know why Yamaha dropped music streaming services from their new rx-v 73 series of receivers? I think it's odd and a confidence that they drop Pandora at the same time they add AirPlay from Apple.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I was not aware of this. However, I do know the folks behind Pandora have been wanting greater compensation for their Service to be included on Licensed Pandora Products. When factored in with Apple certainly not being cheap to offer Airplay Functionality and it well could be that. And or Apple demanded that Pandora not be included as it somewhat competes with their Services. I will try to find out more about this.
Cheers,
J


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> However, I do know the folks behind Pandora have been wanting greater compensation for their Service to be included on Licensed Pandora Products.


Funny you should mention this, I noticed Pandora commercials have gone from commercials every five or six songs to commercials every two or three songs, apparently much has changed at Pandora.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

TypeA said:


> Funny you should mention this, I noticed Pandora commercials have gone from commercials every five or six songs to commercials every two or three songs, apparently much has changed at Pandora.


Indeed. There is definitely an interest to greatly monetize Pandora. Especially in light of the money Instagram and Facebook have recently made the folks behind it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

